
This will mess with your mind - Non-Euclidean Level Design (Portal 2 Version) - ColinWright
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_xFbRecjKQA&feature=youtu.be
======
dkersten
I thought the level-design in Prey[1] was much more interesting. Non-euclidean
level design was a feature in early 3D games and was replaced with more
realistic level design as technology allowed, so doesn't really seem like
anything special to me now.

[1] <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0zQZkpum08A>

